# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  LabuteS Reef

## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Data de Montagem:

6/03/2008


Aquário:
65cm comprimento x 50cm altura x 45cm largura - 146L


Sump:
50cm comprimento x 40cm altura x 35cm largura - 70L

Volume Total: 
216L


Escumador:
Wave Skimmer 400 P (bomba 2100Lts/h)
Tunze 9002


Reposição Osmose + Kalk


Reactor de Cálcio: 
Ratz Standby 75


UV:
10 Wts


Circulação:
Retorno 1700         Lts/h
Wave Marea 2400      Lts/h
Powerhead Azoo 1200  Lts/h


Aquecimento:
1X 50  Wts
1x 100 Wts


RV: 20Kg


Areia: 30Kg


Iluminação:
Aquário - 4x24 Wts (12horas por dia)
Sump - 1x15 Wts


Densidade:
1.024/1.025


Temperatura:
25º/26º


Corais:
Sinularia Sp Branca
Sarco
Zoanthus Azuis
Zoanthus Laranjas
Xenias
Actinodiscus Rosa
Ricordia vermelha
Ricordia Florida Verde


Peixes:
Donzela de cauda amarela
Ecsenius bicolor
Amphiprion ocellari

Equipa de Limpeza:
10 Patas Verdes
4  Turbos

Aqui vão umas fotos:

Geral com actinicas:


Geral normal:


Aqui os dois habitantes do aquário:



Comentem dêem dicas etc...

Cumps :SbOk3:

----------


## Rafael Flor

Boas nuno  :Olá:  
tenta aumentar a altura das rochas la atraz e ve como fica!  :Pracima:  
de resto esta tudo muito bem (apenas um comentario pessoal)
cumprimentos  :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Silva

Tá mt fixe!!!!!  :Pracima:  


Tenta so sacar essas algas... do lado esquerdo! 


 :SbOk:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas

 Rafael, em relação ao layout penso que não tenho que lhe mexer mais, gosto do aspecto e a forma como esta, não vou colocar as rochas ate ao topo do aquário, também para ter uma margem para lhe mexer a vontade caso seja necessário.

Filipe, em relação as algas concordo plenamente contigo, elas so ali estão porque já a uns tempos que as TPA's andam a falhar :yb665:  


Aproveito também para dizer que talvez para o mes adquira novos corais, e 2 ocellaris :SbSourire:  


Cumps :SbOk3:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

afinal um ocellari entrou mais cedo do que o esperado, a minha irmã acabou de chegar com o peixe para por no aquário ehehehhe :SbSourire2:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas pessoal, pois é 1 ano depois o aquário ainda é vivo e bem de saúde, umas alterações foram feitas e outras ainda estão para vir...

Escumador, Prinze 1200
Circulação: troquei a wave marea 2400 por uma 3200
Uv: removida
Luz: continua a mesma 4x24wts T5, (talvez vá adicionar uma HQI)

e por enquanto é só o que tenho a dizer, entraram mais peixes alguns podem ver na foto abaixo



Cumps
Nuno Silva :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Gostei muito da disposição das rochas do teu aquário para a colocação dos corais, agora é preciso tempo...e dinheiro eh eh para começar a enxer isso de corais eh eh. De resto boa escolha de habitantes e equipamentos (não entendo apenas porque tiraste o uv)...ah e o hepatus quando for maior tira do aqua, enquanto serve prás algas eh eh.

PS: Se tiveres a vender o uv diz porque tava a procura de um.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Filipe, em relação aos corais nisso podes ter a certeza que vai ser sempre a encher  :Coradoeolhos: ,

em relação a UV, não notei grande diferença entre o usar e nao usar a UV, por isso desliguei, mas o provável é voltar a usar, pois a minha ideia é usar um dos maiores compartimentos da minha sump, como fragario, 

e para terminar, obrigadao pelo comentário e por teres gostado do aquario

Abraço :SbOk3:

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Eu no meu não tenho nenhum coral de momento e poucos terei no futuro, e como a maioria é peixes e invertebrados tava a pensar num uv, para evitar doenças e tal...eu queria uma daquela marca helimax acho eu, em que a água passa a rodar ficando mais tempo exposta a lâmpada, só que o preço  :yb665: 

Isso do fragário também promete eh eh...que novos habitantes (corais) tás a pensar colocar nesse aqua...sps, lps ou moles.

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

para já só LPS e moles, duros so quando o aquário estiver bem maturado e quando começar a bombar com o reactor de cálcio, porque deitar  rua é lixado lol

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Então pessoal tudo bem?

Pois é, mas uma actualização a caminho, hoje acabei por montar a nova calha na sump (para o fragario) montei tambem a reposição automática com kalk,
agora so me falta arranjar suporte para colocar as frags

montei tambem um kit te ventoinhas de PC para refrigerar o aquário e a sump


Cumps

----------


## Joaquim Galinhas

:Olá: 

Agora só te falta alinhares nas recolhas da margem sul  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  e... umas fotos do brinquedo que é para a malta criticar  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2:  :SbRequin2: 

Um abraço

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Pois é Sr.Joaquim, agora ja da para ir a todas as recolhas (ja tenho popo) eheh

fotos viram mais tarde depois de tudo montado e bem preparado :SbOk5:

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Pois bem caros colegas, já tenho o apoio para os frags feito, amanha quando tudo estiver no lugar certo e tudo com bom aspecto :Coradoeolhos:  posto umas fotos, da sump/fragario

Cumps

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Ora boas :Olá: 

Pois é pessoal já la vão uns tempos que o tópico esta morto e as novidades vão passando :Admirado: 

Venho então mostrar o estado do aquário ao fim de quase 2 anos, o aquário encontra-se bem de saúde e ate agora sem baixas nenhumas, vou deixar algumas imagens falarem por mim :Coradoeolhos: 













A maquina fotográfica é melhor que a anterior, o fotografo é que não :SbSourire: 

Abraço

----------


## MAURO PIRES

Parabéns Nuno, o nano está bem conseguido e extremamente lindo! Só uma pergunta, o Nuno ainda têm o hepatus no aquário?

----------


## Nuno Vaz da Silva

Boas Mauro, o aquário já esta diferente (para melhor a meu ver) o hepatus já não vive neste aquário.

Tenho de atualizar o tópico, pois algumas coisas mudaram

----------

